

This picture changes when you click it... - yahelc
https://twitter.com/psychologicpost/status/422473827306995712

======
Taeram
I had to open this one up in GIMP to figure it out, but it's a .PNG with very
cleverly applied alpha-channel transparency and shading. With a white
background, you see the room, and with a black background, you see outer
space.

It works only because Twitter uses a white background for the thumbnail view,
and a black background for the full view.

